# Rabbit needing a new home



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, a friend of mine was given a couple of little black bunnies recently as a present for her little boy, unfortunately one died suddenly overnight having showed no signs of being ill, I think it was possibly frightened by a fox. Her son has lost interest in the remaining rabbit very quickly and she has asked me to try to find a home for it. He/She (she doesn't know which) is a small smooth coated black rabbit, not fully grown yet. At the moment it has no excercise out of the hutch and has no companion. If anyone in the Huddersfield area would like a rabbit and can offer it a better home than it has now please PM me, I can get a photo after the weekend if you want.Can I just say I am doing this for a non forum member and personally keep my own animals for life, I have my own opinions how this rabbit is being kept and would take it on myself if I could give it the attention it deserves, so please don't judge me.


----------



## Chloe & Freddie xx (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love to have the rabbit but unfortunately I don't live in that area, Really really hope that a lovely home is found though. Good on you for trying to find the little darling somewhere. Good luck & keep us informed of the progress. xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

This story is far to common i wish people would think before buying rabbits for children. You can advertise the bun on Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre or if you are really having problems and need to get him homed quickly i know alot of rescues and can probably sort something out for you. If you post some piccies i can ask around for you too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

to far for me ,sadly, hope it gets a new home soon,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks anyway everybody, I will get some pics on monday as he is a cute little bunn so someone might be tempted, my friend won't make him homeless but he isn't wanted where he is and therefore doesn't have any stimulation would love to have him myself but I already have too many furry family members and I wouldn't want to keep a rabbit outside, with a new puppy and 4 cats I think it isn't safe for a bunny in our house.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hi, a friend of mine was given a couple of little black bunnies recently as a present for her little boy, unfortunately one died suddenly overnight having showed no signs of being ill, I think it was possibly frightened by a fox. Her son has lost interest in the remaining rabbit very quickly and she has asked me to try to find a home for it. He/She (she doesn't know which) is a small smooth coated black rabbit, not fully grown yet. At the moment it has no excercise out of the hutch and has no companion. If anyone in the Huddersfield area would like a rabbit and can offer it a better home than it has now please PM me, I can get a photo after the weekend if you want.Can I just say I am doing this for a non forum member and personally keep my own animals for life, I have my own opinions how this rabbit is being kept and would take it on myself if I could give it the attention it deserves, so please don't judge me.


Tell your friend that she might have better luck in rehoming the rabbit (which sounds like a rex as it's very smooth) if she got him/her neutered/spayed first (able to be done from 6 months of age) then he could be paired up with a boy or girl bunny, OR instead of rehoming the rabbit, she could neuter him/ spay her and give him/her a girlfriend/boyfriend, who is spayed/neutered (from a rescue centre) and then he would have company and hopefully as the children grow a bit older they might be more interested?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Beowulf1976 said:


> Tell your friend that she might have better luck in rehoming the rabbit (which sounds like a rex as it's very smooth) if she got him/her neutered/spayed first (able to be done from 6 months of age) then he could be paired up with a boy or girl bunny, OR instead of rehoming the rabbit, she could neuter him/ spay her and give him/her a girlfriend/boyfriend, who is spayed/neutered (from a rescue centre) and then he would have company and hopefully as the children grow a bit older they might be more interested?


Bunnies can be neutered from 12 weeks as long as they weigh enough and if its a buck their balls have dropped, both my bucks were done at 12 weeks and my doe was done at 14 weeks.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

The majority of vets will argue 6 months, some refuse to do before 6 months, that is completely dependent on your vet it's not a written rule.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks anyway everybody, I will get some pics on monday as he is a cute little bunn so someone might be tempted, my friend won't make him homeless but he isn't wanted where he is and therefore doesn't have any stimulation would love to have him myself but I already have too many furry family members and I wouldn't want to keep a rabbit outside, with a new puppy and 4 cats I think it isn't safe for a bunny in our house.


Try this rescue:

The Bunny Camp Sanctuary
4 Stoney Ridge Avenue, Heaton, Bradford, West Yorkshire, BD9 6PA
Tel: 01274 821665
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.thebunnycampsanctuary.co.uk


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Beowulf1976 said:


> The majority of vets will argue 6 months, some refuse to do before 6 months, that is completely dependent on your vet it's not a written rule.


Not proper bunny savy vets, i have several friends that runs rescues and have 4 buns myself and have had 7 others in the past, ive never had a problem and have not heard of any vets refusing to do buns before 6 months unless their was a valid reason. There is no reason why a bun cant be neutered at 12 weeks and after unless theydo not weigh enough/mature enough or their balls have not dropped. I would not take my buns to just any vet, i phoned round and was recommended a vet that specialised in buns.


----------

